# Porter Router Model 922



## cibolotx (Apr 30, 2014)

HGR Industrial Surplus has interesting Woodworking machines, never know what they will have in their inventory.

Go to hgrinc.com and search check out the Woodworking category.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Glenn,Thank you for the input,
Also like to welcome you to the router forums,maybe you could do a introduction so the rest of the members could also meet you. Again welcome

Here is URL to hgrinc http://www.hgrinc.com/


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Glenn.


----------



## cibolotx (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. I've updated my profile with some details, and I'll add a few more later tonight.


----------

